# LANZHOU | Ruihe Tower | 218m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

__





瑞和大厦营销中心、LOFT公寓样板间盛大开放！-聚焦房企-兰州乐居网






lz.leju.com














By 牛肉面


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the models in the source are super confusing, the side towers all look short while in reality tall residential buildings were built, i am very confused what happened there.

SSP:Ruihe Tower, Lanzhou - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-17 by 牛肉面


----------

